# ¿Cómo me dice?



## Jan Albé

Hi there. Maybe it's a silly question but walking through the countryside, you run into an old lady and ask her for directions. The lady doesn't hear you and asks: ¿Cómo me dice (usted)?

The dialogue is this:

Señora, por favor. ¿Para ir a la casa de la alcaldesa?
¿*Cómo me dice*?
Sí, ¿para ir a la casa del alcalde?
Pues mire, tiene tres caminos. Por aquí, por ahí, por ahí y por ahí.

Ma'am, please. To go to the mayor's house?
*¿?*
Yep, to go to the mayor's house?
Well, look, you have four roads. Over here, over there, over there, and over there.

What did you say? Would be Qué me dijiste, using the past tense.
What are you saying? Sounds kind of rude.
"I didn't catch that" is past again.
"Come again?" and "what?" seem very informal...

I went blank 😩


----------



## elroy

I usually say "Say that again?" or "Sorry, what was that?" 

"Come again?" is dated, I think.


----------



## Jan Albé

elroy said:


> I usually say "Say that again?" or "Sorry, what was that?"
> 
> "Come again?" is dated, I think.


Oh, thanks! 🙂  Say that again? Seems the best option. I guess these options wouldn't sound weird for an older woman. I didn't know "Come again?" is dated, thanks for that too!


----------



## fenixpollo

I think "*Come again*?" would be perfect for someone you describe as "old" in 2022. It doesn't sound informal to me at all.

"*Sorry, what was that*?" is also excellent, and quite polite. You seem to suggest that the use of past tense would make this a bad translation; but I disagree because verb tense doesn't always translate literally. 

"Say that again" is a command and therefore it could sound rude, depending on the tone of voice. I agree with you that "What did you say?" and "What are you saying?" would also sound rude or demanding.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:


> "Say that again" is a command and therefore it could sound rude, depending on the tone of voice.


It’s not “Say that again”; it’s “Say that again?”  The question mark is crucial.  It’s not a command; it’s a request, and it’s eminently polite.  Not rude in the least.  I use and hear it all the time.


----------



## Azarosa

Yo hubiera replicado: _Pardon me..?_


----------



## gengo

fenixpollo said:


> I think "*Come again*?" would be perfect for someone you describe as "old" in 2022. It doesn't sound informal to me at all.
> 
> "*Sorry, what was that*?" is also excellent, and quite polite. You seem to suggest that the use of past tense would make this a bad translation; but I disagree because verb tense doesn't always translate literally.


I agree with all of that.


fenixpollo said:


> "Say that again" is a command and therefore it could sound rude, depending on the tone of voice.


Even with a question mark, it sounds a bit odd to me.  I don't recall ever hearing it.


Azarosa said:


> Yo hubiera replicado: _Pardon me..?_


That is also good.

Another option:  How's that?

But my vote is for "Come again?"  Exactly what an old lady in the countryside might say, at least in AmEn.


----------



## elroy

gengo said:


> Another option: How's that?


This one _I’ve_ never heard in this meaning.


----------



## gengo

elroy said:


> This one _I’ve_ never heard in this meaning.



dictionary:

How's that?​1. Please repeat what you said; I didn't understand or hear you.
A: "Do you need anything from the shop?" 
B: "How's that? Sorry, the oven fan was too loud."

A: "So as you can see, the third-quarter dividends represent a large margin of improvement over this time last year." 
B: "How's that? I didn't follow."


----------



## elroy

I didn’t say it didn’t exist.  I said I hadn’t heard it, just like you said you hadn’t heard mine.


----------



## fenixpollo

elroy said:


> It’s not “Say that again”; it’s “Say that again?” The question mark is crucial. It’s not a command; it’s a request, and it’s eminently polite. Not rude in the least. I use and hear it all the time.


From a grammatical standpoint, there's no question mark: "Say that again." is a command. But from a communication standpoint, what you say is perfectly true because people usually pronounce it with a lilting upturn of tone at the end of the sentence, making it more of a request. But not a _polite _request, in my opinion. Maybe it's a regional preference wherein speakers in your area use it often, and in a polite way, but to speakers in other areas it sounds more harsh. Based on your comments, I suspect that "How's that?" is also regional in the same way. I've heard both of them in American English, and would consider them both standard. 

On a related note, "Say again?" sounds very different (and more polite) to me than "Say that again?" That may just be a personal impression and not a language phenomenon.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:


> From a grammatical standpoint, there's no question mark: "Say that again." is a command.


I think it’s a question with ellipsis, short for “*Could/Can/Would you* say that again?”



fenixpollo said:


> Maybe it's a regional preference wherein speakers in your area use it often, and in a polite way, but to speakers in other areas it sounds more harsh.


I’ve heard it from people from many different parts of the US, and it’s always sounded polite to me, never harsh.  This is the first time I’ve heard anyone say it sounds harsh or rude to them.


----------



## Jan Albé

fenixpollo said:


> I think "*Come again*?" would be perfect for someone you describe as "old" in 2022. It doesn't sound informal to me at all.
> 
> "*Sorry, what was that*?" is also excellent, and quite polite. You seem to suggest that the use of past tense would make this a bad translation; but I disagree because verb tense doesn't always translate literally.
> 
> "Say that again" is a command and therefore it could sound rude, depending on the tone of voice. I agree with you that "What did you say?" and "What are you saying?" would also sound rude or demanding.



Yes, old is a tricky word. I was referring to a more than 60 years old lady. Glad to know I talk like an old man since I've used "_come again?_" on more than one occasion without knowing it's dated 😅 .

Interesting explanation about the use of the past sentence to translate. I'm still in that stage where  I'm obsessed with literalness, trying to get as close as possible to the original words. I see too many nuances that may not be important, but you are absolutely right. I'd discard "_Sorry, what was that?_" just because the old lady didn't say "_sorry"_ in Spanish before the sentence 🤷‍♂️. Thanks for all the clarifications!

_Pardon me..? _as @Azarosa said could be a great option too 👍.



gengo said:


> I agree with all of that.
> 
> Even with a question mark, it sounds a bit odd to me.  I don't recall ever hearing it.
> 
> That is also good.
> 
> Another option:  How's that?
> 
> But my vote is for "Come again?"  Exactly what an old lady in the countryside might say, at least in AmEn.


Your comments are so helpful. I really appreciate it. I'll go with "come again?" thanks to your vote


----------



## gengo

Jan Albé said:


> Yes, old is a tricky word. I was referring to a more than 60*-*year*-*old lady. Glad to know I talk like an old man since I've used "_come again?_" on more than one occasion without knowing it's dated.



It's not THAT dated, and no one will think twice if they hear you say it.


----------



## elroy

I disagree.  I would not expect anyone under 40 (at least) to use it.  If someone in that age group used it, it would sound odd and cringey to me (unless they were doing it on purpose for humorous effect).


----------



## Jan Albé

gengo said:


> dictionary:
> 
> How's that?​1. Please repeat what you said; I didn't understand or hear you.
> A: "Do you need anything from the shop?"
> B: "How's that? Sorry, the oven fan was too loud."
> 
> A: "So as you can see, the third-quarter dividends represent a large margin of improvement over this time last year."
> B: "How's that? I didn't follow."





elroy said:


> I didn’t say it didn’t exist.  I said I hadn’t heard it, just like you said you hadn’t heard mine.



I thought "*how's that?*" was more appropriate when you don't understand something due to external causes, such as when someone talks to you with noisy work in the background. Also, when you're looking for an explanation either because you don't understand something (such as medical stuff conversation if you're not a doctor), or because a statement surprises you, and you want them to repeat it just to be sure if you heard right. Even if you know you heard right (someone telling you the Earth is flat and infinite 100%). I see in the dictionary that it's used to ask someone if something is acceptable (I can bring it over tomorrow. _How's that_?) or good (Let me get you another blanket. There, _how's that_?) That's why I didn't see it as appropriate for my example.

As @fenixpollo and @elroy were talking, I guess it all depends on how each person speaks and the tone they use. It's curious how people from the same city may not have heard expressions that are usually common to others or can change the meaning with a different tone. It's the fun of the language, although sometimes it's confusing 😁 .


----------



## Jan Albé

gengo said:


> It's not THAT dated, and no one will think twice if they hear you say it.





elroy said:


> I disagree.  I would not expect anyone under 40 (at least) to use it.  If someone in that age group used it, it would sound odd and cringey to me (unless they were doing it on purpose for humorous effect).


It sounded great to me when I said it, to be honest. Maybe nobody said anything to me just for being polite. I guess if you heard it from a non-native person it would be funny, not odd and cringey😁. I hope so! 😳🤦‍♂️


----------



## gengo

Jan Albé said:


> I see in the dictionary that it's used to ask someone if something is acceptable (I can bring it over tomorrow. _How's that_?) or good (Let me get you another blanket. There, _how's that_?) That's why I didn't see it as appropriate for my example.



It's difficult to convey in writing, but that meaning is intoned differently.

"How's that?" in the context of not hearing or understanding is pronounced very quickly and intoned sharply, whereas in the context of asking whether something is good it is pronounced a bit more slowly and intoned more softly.

With the proper intonation, it fits your context perfectly.


----------



## iribela

Jan Albé said:


> It sounded great to me when I said it, to be honest. Maybe nobody said anything to me just for being polite. I guess if you heard it from a non-native person it would be funny, not odd and cringey😁. I hope so! 😳🤦‍♂️


In my experience, it's not so much the age, as it is the situation or register being used at the time.


----------



## Jan Albé

gengo said:


> It's difficult to convey in writing, but that meaning is intoned differently.
> 
> "How's that?" in the context of not hearing or understanding is pronounced very quickly and intoned sharply, whereas in the context of asking whether something is good it is pronounced a bit more slowly and intoned more softly.
> 
> With the proper intonation, it fits your context perfectly.


Good point, not only the tone but the speed as well. I keep that in mind, thank you very much!



iribela said:


> In my experience, it's not so much the age, as it is the situation or register being used at the time.


Hm, it makes sense 

_Moderator edit: consecutive posts merged. To make the thread easier to read, please use the +Quote and Insert Quotes buttons to combine multiple citations into one post, instead of posting two or three times in a row. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Azarosa

Unless you are addressing a family member or friend, I would also use "I beg your pardon ?" (and I'm aware that meaning changes with context). The effectiveness of most of these expressions above seems to depend more on the tone of voice when saying them rather than the subtle distinctions we make about their meaning.
On the other hand, when asking someone for directions, I've never heard anybody saying (in Spanish): _¿Cómo me dice_? but ¿_Cómo dice?_.


----------



## iribela

Azarosa said:


> On the other hand, when asking someone for directions, I've never heard anybody saying (in Spanish): _¿Cómo me dice_? but ¿_Cómo dice?_.


Esto es cierto.
Con "I beg your pardon?" hay que poner cuidado en la entonación, porque también podría comunicar molestia.


----------



## Azarosa

iribela said:


> Esto es cierto.
> Con "I beg your pardon?" hay que poner cuidado en la entonación, porque también podría comunicar molestia.


Sí, también aclaré eso.


----------



## OtroLencho

gengo said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not “Say that again”; it’s “Say that again?”  The question mark is crucial.  It’s not a command; it’s a request, and it’s eminently polite.  Not rude in the least.  I use and hear it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a question mark, it sounds a bit odd to me.  I don't recall ever hearing it.
Click to expand...


In my experience, "Come again?" and "Say again?" (without "_that_") are both common.  Informal rural dialect, maybe.


----------



## gengo

OtroLencho said:


> In my experience, "Come again?" and "Say again?" (without "_that_") are both common.  Informal rural dialect, maybe.



I do recall hearing "Say again?" (without "that"), although much less often than with "come."


----------



## Jan Albé

Azarosa said:


> On the other hand, when asking someone for directions, I've never heard anybody saying (in Spanish): _¿Cómo me dice_? but ¿_Cómo dice?_.



Well, it's not easy to listen to all forms of speech. It's not common, especially in cities, but I wouldn't say it'd be weird to hear it in certain parts of Spain, particularly in rural areas. That being said, "¿c_ómo dice?" would be _the way most people would use to ask that question.

Now, the question "*to go to the mayor's house?*", is the right way to translate "¿para ir a la casa del alcalde?" Because it could be a misunderstanding if the question is not well formulated from the beginning.


----------



## elroy

Jan Albé said:


> Now, the question "*to go to the mayor's house?*", is the right way to translate "¿para ir a la casa del alcalde?"


That doesn't work in English.

_Excuse me, Ma'am, could you tell me how to get to the mayor's house? _


----------



## Jan Albé

elroy said:


> That doesn't work in English.
> 
> _Excuse me, Ma'am, could you tell me how to get to the mayor's house? _


Hey, thanks for that! 

I know that would be the right way to ask but that's too formal. Let me explain. The man who asks is a bit rude because of his lack of empathy. He doesn't ask "politely" but rather reluctant to waste time asking. In polite-formal Spanish you would say, "could you tell me how to get to the mayor's house?" "*podría decirme cómo llegar* a la casa del alcalde? However, he makes it short by saying, "*para ir a* la casa del alcalde?". I don't know if there's a way to shorten that question you suggested to make it sound more "vague" without being rude but keep it natural.


----------



## elroy

How about 

_How do I get to the mayor’s house? _


----------



## Jan Albé

elroy said:


> How about
> 
> _How do I get to the mayor’s house? _


Hmm, I think that could work better!👌🙏


----------



## iribela

Jan Albé said:


> The man who asks is a bit rude because of his lack of empathy. He doesn't ask "politely" but rather reluctant to waste time asking.


Yet, what you posted for translation doesn't seem rude to me ("Señora, por favor. ¿Para ir a la casa de la alcaldesa?"), unless there's a tone I don't detect. Maybe saying "Excuse me ma'am. Which way to the mayor's house?" is a bit abrupt, but not rude.


----------



## Jan Albé

iribela said:


> Yet, what you posted for translation doesn't seem rude to me ("Señora, por favor. ¿Para ir a la casa de la alcaldesa?"), unless there's a tone I don't detect. Maybe saying "Excuse me ma'am. Which way to the mayor's house?" is a bit abrupt, but not rude.


Yep, it's about the tone but your option seems excellent too. It'd sound weird if someone just says "To the mayor's house?." I think I've heard someone asking that way 🤔 . Thank you!


----------

